# Les plus jolies choses du monde ne sont que des ombres



## darkbeno (9 Octobre 2006)

*Je propose que nous postions des photos d'ombres. Uniquement des ombres. L'ombre de vous-même, l'ombre d'un réverbère, l'ombre de son allumeur éventuellement, l'ombre d'un soupçon...*

_(ps : l'intitulé du post est une citation de Charles Dickens)_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Bon alors je commence, et c'est mon ombre :



​


----------

